# Justified (Some SPOILERS)



## Musky (Mar 23, 2013)

Anybody a big fan of Raylan like I am?  He shoots fast, cracks wise, and can't get out of his own way when it comes to the ladies.  He's the hillbilly superstar of U.S. Marshalls.  His boss Art is the kind of guy I want to work for, and his foil Boyd may be the smoothest talking outlaw in the history of television.

Now if only Winona could come back from _The Following_, all would be perfect again in Harlan County.

Man, the FX Network puts out some great shows.  _The Americans_ reminds us the '80's and the Cold War were awfully cool.  Some darn good espionage going on.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 23, 2013)

I must admit to having a bit of a man-crush on Timothy Olyphant. 

Raylan and Boyd's relationship is fantastic, and it's made even more so by the fact that they're apart for the vast majority of the time - you see each character doing their respective jobs on either side of the law, almost dancing around each others actions, and then every now and then they'll meet in a glorious scene that really makes you think about lawmen and their quarry, before splitting off again.

I'm not sure I want to see Winona re-appear full-time - she wasn't a bad character, I just don't like her much.

We _have _to mention Marshall Tim, Deadpan Master!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 23, 2013)

Oddly, I wasn't even aware that this series existed until it turned up on Amazon Instant Video a few weeks ago.  (Well, not so oddly, because I don't pay as much attention to what's on television as I used to.)

The first three seasons were free, so I watched a few episodes and was hooked.  So I watched the whole three seasons in quick succession on my Kindle.  With the fourth season in progress I didn't want to come in at the end of that, so I'm debating whether to buy the whole season once it's over (and I can afford it).

I know that I shouldn't enjoy it so much when someone is stupid enough to draw on Raylan and _bang_ they're dead.  Or laugh during the first few episodes when he kills so many people one after the other that Art is reeling, thinking about all the trouble he is going to have with Internal Affairs. But (alas) I do.

I love the characters and the story arcs (perhaps more than the individual episodes, although I like them, too).  I agree about Boyd.  I like the way that the two characters interact (when they do).  It's easy to see that Boyd feels more friendship for Raylan than Raylan does toward him, because he actually shows a lot of forbearance, all things considered.  Even though he's gone back to his old ways, there are little moments where you can see that he has, nevertheless, changed -- he may do the same things, but they don't roll off his back like water afterward, like they used to do.  He's a much more complex character than he appears at first (or even second) glance.

And Raylan ... I have to love Raylan, because he's such a wonderful character too.  I like the way that his relationship with his father unfolds, so that gradually we see what Raylan has known all along:  The way he avoids Arlo isn't just a funny quirk, or because his father is a petty criminal and Raylan is a lawman. There is a long painful history, and it only gets worse.

As for Winona, I was sad that she left just when she did, but I don't miss her.  I'd like to see a better love interest for Raylan.


----------



## Musky (Mar 23, 2013)

It really is such a great show.  The fourth season has not disappointed, and Theresa, all the relationships you've noticed continue and expand to varying degrees.  Boyd has really become complex.  More warm and more cold at the same time.  I loved Winona, because try as she might, she just couldn't resist Raylan.  And really, what woman could?  lol.

And this season we get Constable Bob!


----------



## Connavar (Mar 23, 2013)

It is a great tv show, many american tv critics has rated its writing being one of the best on tv  and i agree with them.   I did the redneck Noir stories, the quirky hardboiled style is Elmore Leonard style captured so perfectly.  I have read many of his books, original Raylan stories.

I adore Raylan and Olyphant so much.  The kind of cool heroes Clint Eastwood was good is this.  Big fan of this series even if Season 4 is the weakest so far imo.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 23, 2013)

See now I'm the complete opposite - I think the fourth series is the best, so far. Rather than having some Big Bad to take down, which is the general formula for 90% of TV shows, they're unravelling a mystery. Sure, the mystery might not be fantastic (although the reveal -- which we ought to keep secret for those like Teresa, who haven't watched the fourth series so far -- was done well, and I didn't see it being that character at all! Having said that, the glove fits rather well), but it allows all the side stories to really flourish.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 23, 2013)

Lenny said:


> See now I'm the complete opposite - I think the fourth series is the best, so far. Rather than having some Big Bad to take down, which is the general formula for 90% of TV shows,* they're unravelling a mystery. Sure, the mystery might not be fantastic *(although the reveal -- which we ought to keep secret for those like Teresa, who haven't watched the fourth series so far -- was done well, and I didn't see it being that character at all! Having said that, the glove fits rather well), but it allows all the side stories to really flourish.



The mystery wasnt worth the lack of a strong villain to anchor the story and make it interesting for Raylan.  Constable Bob is really the only fun,new thing that was well done imo.   There is no level of danger for me in the main story-line.  The side stories, stand alone eps has been fun.

Its still very good show but the last two seasons before it had many better,more interesting characters.   More twisted noir humor.

I hope next season they invest more in characters with more substance, more Leonard like than Boyd's old military cop friend.   I just expect so much from this show.   Why i might sound more negative than i am with this season.


----------



## Musky (Mar 24, 2013)

I've thoroughly enjoyed the slightly more lighthearted, if you can call it that, tone of this season after last season's psychopathic villain.  Though there have still been the instances of sudden violence.  And while I would not have thought it possible, Boyd has become even more fascinating.  I've also really enjoyed the Harlan County back stories we've been offered as the mystery has unfolded.  It was great that I thought I had been watching a show populated with hillbillies for three seasons, then this year I got to see the real "Hill People" in an episode or two.  

I will say the Mags Bennett season was probably the best, but I like this near as much.

And now the actress who played Mags is on _The Americans_!  I love the FX Network.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! A Chrome extension just told me that *Justified* returns for it's fifth series tomorrow (7th January)!


----------



## Nerds_feather (Mar 5, 2014)

LOVE Justified. This season isn't the best so far (that would be season 2), but it's not the worst either (that would be season 3). 

Great characters, great mood--and some high-quality writing too.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm finding the current series to be kinda... weird. There doesn't seem to be a Big Bad or goal to work towards, and whilst I'm enjoying it (anything the Marshals do is particularly entertaining!), it does feel like this set of episodes are just loosely flapping about, waiting for the sixth and final series.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 5, 2014)

I was finally able to watch the fourth season recently, which I liked but not as much as some of the previous seasons.  I watched the first two or three episodes of this season, and was a little put-off.  I am really curious to see how (spoiler -- highlight to read) Boyd manages to get Ava out of jail, if he even does because in spite of everything the two of them do I am still hoping for some sort of redemption.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Mar 5, 2014)

Lenny said:


> I'm finding the current series to be kinda... weird. There doesn't seem to be a Big Bad or goal to work towards, and whilst I'm enjoying it (anything the Marshals do is particularly entertaining!), it does feel like this set of episodes are just loosely flapping about, waiting for the sixth and final series.



I think it is mostly set-up for the final season.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, that snuck up on us! Tonight, the sixth and final series starts. With the setup from the final episode of the fifth series**, I'm hopeful that we'll see a return to the form of the first few series, rather than having *Justified* go out wheezing pathetically, like *Dexter*.



**



Spoiler: Series Five Finale, Series Six Setup



Boyd escaped the Mexican cartel with help from Tim and Rachel after a sneaky text to Raylan; Wendy and Daryl had a stand-off, which resulted in Wendy shooting Daryl, ending Raylan's Crowe infestation; oh, and an angry Ava was released from prison, gave Boyd a frosty reception when he showed up at her house, and then had a secret meeting with Raylan on the bridge, at which she promised to help the Marshall Service build a RICO case against Boyd.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jan 21, 2015)

I thought it was an odd episode, in some ways, but it's all set up. Curious to see where it all goes from here.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jan 27, 2015)

Season 6 Episode 1 "Fate's Right Hand"  Glad this show is back.  



Spoiler



Wow I was not expecting Boyd to kill Dewey Crowe.


  Really looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jan 28, 2015)

Episode 2 "Cash Game" 



Spoiler



Glad that Garret Dillahunt is a reoccurring character this season.  Rayland was cracking me up when he stopped Choo-Choo and then stole his car.  Nice to see Sam Elliott show up!


----------



## Jesse412 (Feb 4, 2015)

Episode 3 "Noblesse Oblige" Sam Elliott was excellent in this episode.


----------



## Jesse412 (Feb 11, 2015)

Episode 4 "The Trash and the Snake" 



Spoiler



Jake Busey holy ¤¤¤¤!  Great seeing Dickie Bennett and Loretta return even a reference to Mags' apple pie moonshine.


----------



## Jesse412 (Feb 18, 2015)

Episode 5 "Sounding"  



Spoiler



The "Aplex" bit made me laugh.  Great to see Constable Bob and Limehouse return.  The cattle prod scene was great as was Bob tasering Errol in the hardware store.


----------



## Jesse412 (Feb 25, 2015)

Episode 6 "Alive Day" 



Spoiler



The opening scene with Raylan, Boyd and Ava was excellent.  Boyd falling down that mine shaft was crazy.  Great shootout scene.  I wasn't expecting Zachariah to betray Boyd.


----------

